# I'm going to get chickens this spring



## Tom-chicken-man (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi I'm new and I'm going to get chickens this springs my first question is can I buy chicks from tractor supply and how big of a coop I should I build and finally how can I protect my chickens from other animals like foxes coyotes and bobcats thanks


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Most feed stores do have chicks in the spring. I think the general rule is 4 ft per chicken in coop but they'll need way more than that in their run. The best defense I've found against predators is 1/4" hardware cloth instead of chicken wire. Raccoons can stick their hands through grab a chicken and eat on it all night. It's a horrific scene to open your coop to. Hope this helps and welcome!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi there. I know you can get chicks from round up, don't know about tractor supply. The coop size will vary depending on how many chickens and the type of chicken. Say bantam, takes up less room than a full size chicken. As for predator protection I left extra wire skirting around the run and house AND I got a solar powered electric shocking fence with plenty of wire to wrap the bottom of the run, bottom of coop, top of coop and middle of run. Any where a predator may go, I wrapped with shock fence. Mines called the red snapper. It will electrify 3 miles of fence at 6 volts. My main predators are cats and the occasional raccoon. Make the fence where the **** can't jump through it. Anything that messed with the coop or run will get a healthy shock. That should help protect the hens. That's what I did any way. I love my girls and it would kill me if they got attacked so I went ahead and spent the money for the fence. In total with wire the fence will run around 180.00. It will run two weeks with out sun. But I live in a really sunny area, California, so solar was the way to go for me but if you don't have much sun, they have non solar models. I have a very small flock of four silkie bantams so for the run, I framed the coop into the run and made the run six foot in height, to allow easy access, I made it 8 feet wide, and 8 feet long. This gives my girls a nice run. But if you have more chickens and larger chickens you might want it bigger than that. I purchased a pre made coop and made some adjustments to it. I added another nesting box and shingled the roof and both nest boxes to keep out the weather. You can get creative with your run and coop. Just make sure the top is covered to prevent air attacks. You can get some ideas by looking online. Well, I hope I answered your questions. Best of luck to you and keep us posted and show some pictures when you get your chicks!


----------



## jbird (Feb 19, 2013)

Keep a latch on the door and also have a trap door that opens and has a latch.


----------



## Tom-chicken-man (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks and one last question when is the latest time I can get road island reds because we're moving and I don't want to keep them in the garage thanks


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes, Tractor Supply carries chicks every Spring. Usually red sex link, Barred Rock, bantams are an assortment not sexed, Buff Orphingtons, adorable baby ducks, and a couple others. Stop by the store. They have a flier of all they get in or go on-line. The same info can be found on their web site.


----------

